# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Head torch

## Bridget

I struggle to see eggs and the queen in my bee house.  There is not quite enough light inside so I tend to take the frames to the door and hold them over an upturned lid.  Does anyone use a head torch and can they recommend one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Black Comb

I have a petzl which is good and useful for grafting. Variety of models and price points.
I have not tried using the torch and looking through a veil, so I would try before you buy.

----------


## fatshark

Energizer ones are a tenner from Amazon with good bright white LEDs and two red LEDs. I have used a head torch inside a veil but don't remember it being particularly helpful - there's quite a bit of reflection or glare from the veil which is just a few inches from the lamp and - inevitably - in the line of sight.

I can't remember whether your bee house has power  if so you could consider an LED magnifying lamp like model makers, beauticians and banknote forgers use. There are even some battery powered ones

----------


## Rosie

I often have to inspect my bees on overcast days or in the shadow of a tree.  When it's too dark to see eggs I just use a hand torch.  The first one I tried was black and the bees didn't like it so I now use a white one.  It is not particularly bright, being a cheap LED one, but I don't seem to need a bright light.

----------

